# Carly plays hockey



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Carly's mom (Lynn) has not been on in some time, so I am going to jump in here to show you this recent picture of Carly. Carly was always the tom boy of the bunch at 10 weeks old, she was running up the stairs and wrestling with Chance like you would not believe. Anyway, it seems some of these tendencies have continued... except she is now into sports like hockey.

She actually takes the bully stick which she has in her mouth and uses the end to batt a ball around. :biggrin: That's our girl... well, Snowy was involved to but...  










QUOTE


> Every time I take the camera out she stops what she's doing and looks at me,
> or she has her back to me and you can't see what she's doing.
> 
> Lynn
> ...


Carly is looking very much like her dad, Gordo (long legs) now. Snowy had little short legs while Gordo looked like a basketball player. She will be 1 year old in 3 weeks.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Carly is going to be a year old already?? Time waits for no one. You mean I'm a year older than since she was a puppy? I'm ancient.

I'm glad you posted this, I have been wondering about Lynn and Carly. She is one cute little Malt, and the idea of her playing hockey with her bully stick - :smrofl: :rofl:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

LOL, that is such a cute picture. All he needs now is a jersey and some skates and he is ready to go!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been wondering what happened to Lynn and Carly. Looks like they're doing well and Carly is all grown up.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is so cute and amazing. These malts are so darn smart - maybe she can start a weekend hockey league - malts only! Or golf, I wonder if they put a cup on the floor if she would try to hit it in.

Annie loves to run around with her stick in her mouth. But that's all she does with it, chew it and run with it. I'm forever telling her to "stop running with that stick you're going to poke an eye out." When I hear myself saying that I think I've totally lost my mind! :wacko1: 

Thanks for sharing the update on Carly and that adorable picture.

Linda


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't believe Carly will be a year old! She looks wonderful!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Where has the time gone? That is really cute that Carly is using her bully stick to play hockey.


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

ATTA girl! 
she is just trying keep up with her sister and brother! hockey hockey hockey!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (mommabrey @ Oct 21 2008, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655463


> ATTA girl!
> she is just trying keep up with her sister and brother! hockey hockey hockey![/B]



Look who has suddenly made an appearance after a long dry spell. Ya go to the picnic and then we don't see or hear of for the rest of the summer.
:smtease: 

Oh by the way... congrads on your kids reaching the one year mark...

Carly must have some of that Minnesota blood in her huh?!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

What a smart Carly!!!! Does she like the Red Wings!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

That is so cute! Maybe she could do her Pet Trick on David Letterman.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww that is soo cute. :wub:


----------

